
What Edith Wharton Knew, a Century Ago, About Women and Fame in America - kunkelast
https://www.newyorker.com/books/second-read/what-edith-wharton-knew-a-century-ago-about-women-and-fame-in-america
======
throwaway-1436
But this is all fame and power. It corrupts the participants of the game. I
didn't understand the dig at feminism in the end because the article was about
fame and power games and not specific ideologies.

